# Canoe



## JTPhotography




----------



## tirediron

Beautiful!


----------



## timor

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. I like it.
It's your creation and I accept it as it is. Most of the things make sens and execution is lovely, the only thing, which I don't feel 100% about is the water glare spilling over and also intensifying at the left edge. My sight is spilling over with it to. Maybe it should be less intense to channel attention to the center ?


----------



## mishele

[h=2]August  2013 - Photo of the Month Nomination[/h]That says it all!!


----------



## JTPhotography

timor said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. I like it.
> It's your creation and I accept it as it is. Most of the things make sens and execution is lovely, the only thing, which I don't feel 100% about is the water glare spilling over and also intensifying at the left edge. My sight is spilling over with it to. Maybe it should be less intense to channel attention to the center ?



Thanks! I agree about the glare, and the funny thing is when I print this image, which I have done so numerous times in both color and BW, the glare isn't very soft and works great to add contrast. I am not sure why that is, I am not that well versed in the technical aspect of color correction and photos being tranfered to print, but I will take it. In both cases, the bright area prints as a grey mid tone that works perfectly. I will post up the color one, which I actuall like better, for comparison.


----------



## JTPhotography

mishele said:


> *August 2013 - Photo of the Month Nomination*
> 
> That says it all!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Sweet shot. I would have nominated if Mish havent.  Hah.


----------



## terri

JTPhotography said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. I like it.
> It's your creation and I accept it as it is. Most of the things make sens and execution is lovely, the only thing, which I don't feel 100% about is the water glare spilling over and also intensifying at the left edge. My sight is spilling over with it to. Maybe it should be less intense to channel attention to the center ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I agree about the glare, and the funny thing is when I print this image, which I have done so numerous times in both color and BW, the glare isn't very soft and works great to add contrast. I am not sure why that is, I am not that well versed in the technical aspect of color correction and photos being tranfered to print, but I will take it. In both cases, the bright area prints as a grey mid tone that works perfectly. I will post up the color one, which I actuall like better, for comparison.
Click to expand...


That makes sense, thanks for expanding on this point, which is my only nitpick with this image.   Everything else is gorgeous - great job!


----------



## Woodsman

Absolutely stunning


----------



## timor

mishele said:


> *August  2013 - Photo of the Month Nomination*
> 
> That says it all!!


"Wipping" Mishele is back !
I can say right a way, this picture will have my vote.


----------



## GaryT

Such a minimalist but yet interesting shot, congrats on the nomination!


----------



## ChaseH

I love it, could you talk a bit about what went into getting the shot and the post effects?


----------



## Braineack

I really like this.


----------



## amolitor

It looks to me like you managed the layout of tones at the largest scale entirely with burning and dodging.

While the picture is very nice, I think a more organized approach to graduating the tones from dark to light and back again would make this one better. Squint and blur it out a bunch, and look at the structure of the light and dark areas. It doesn't take much imagination to see some subtle re-arrangements of those large-scale forms that would pull this together better. The white/glare region spilling off the left side of the frame is just one piece of that puzzle.

Still, it's a very nice rendition of this particular idiom. Well done!


----------



## JTPhotography

amolitor said:


> It looks to me like you managed the layout of tones at the largest scale entirely with burning and dodging.
> 
> While the picture is very nice, I think a more organized approach to graduating the tones from dark to light and back again would make this one better. Squint and blur it out a bunch, and look at the structure of the light and dark areas. It doesn't take much imagination to see some subtle re-arrangements of those large-scale forms that would pull this together better. The white/glare region spilling off the left side of the frame is just one piece of that puzzle.
> 
> Still, it's a very nice rendition of this particular idiom. Well done!



Thanks for the thoughtful critique. You clearly know more about post processing than I do, I need to learn much more. I simply make slight adjustments to the contrast and levels, no dodging and burning whatsoever. I prefer to get as close to my artistic vision by using tools in the field, but I realize more is needed most of the time. The tone of the sky is exactly what I was trying to achieve, the bright areas of the water, not so much. But the area around the canoe is good due to the reflection, which is an essential part of the photo. I would love to see some alternate versions. Would be happy to send you the large file.


----------



## JTPhotography

ChaseH said:


> I love it, could you talk a bit about what went into getting the shot and the post effects?



Not much post processing at all, just a BW conversion and some slight contrast and level adjustments til it looked right. I would have done more post processing if the prints weren't good. In print the light area is toned down quite a bit. It is a very low light shot, one second exposure at f16, tripod set low. I used a graduated neutral density filter to darken the sky purposefully for mood. I spent at least 10 hours shooting this particular canoe before a storm came in and finally beat it and it became submerged. It was difficult to shoot in anything but a very muted lighting situation because of the bright red color of the canoe. The owners finally retrieved it. The color version is equally cool, but I personally like the BW.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Nice one, very well done.


----------

